# Which Las Vegas Resort to choose in August-Strip, Paradise, Flamingo?



## htusa2002 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi going for a few nights with my family of 5 , three kids

I have read so many reviews and wondering which one is best?

Also looking at Worldmark on Blvd as an option.

Never been to Vegas so any help appreciated!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 7, 2017)

Elara would be my first pick.  After that would be Flamingo.  As they are close to the action and the strip.  

The Blvd, Paradise and Trump locations for HGVC are less than desirable. 

Do you own at HGVC?  Than it should be easy.  If you are not an HGVC owner than you will likely have to look elsewhere.


----------



## brp (Mar 7, 2017)

We really like Flamingo for proximity to the Linq. But this as as two adults. I might think that the amenities at Elara would be more appealing to the kiddos.

Cheers.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 7, 2017)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi going for a few nights with my family of 5 , three kids


How old are your kids?  In August I would imagine a great pool would be high on your list of amenities! The lazy river pool at the Worldmark gets good reviews.  If your kids are younger you might like being away from the Strip. Do you plan to rent a car & see some of the sights in addition to the Strip? If so, you might want to go see the Hoover Dam & Red Rock Canyon. Both are nearby.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 8, 2017)

In August it will be very hot to walk around the strip. If you stay at Elara, there is a big shopping center to walk around that is attached to the timeshare. Also, the casino is attached and you never have to go outdoors to get something to eat, see shows or go in a casino. So there is a lot to do without going out in the heat.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 8, 2017)

With kids in the summer I would book the Elara, the large Flamingo hotel pool music next door to the timeshare might be a distraction.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi

I am also trying to decide between HGVC at Flamingo and the Elara.  WE have stopped at the Flamingo twice before and love the position.  HOwever the rooms are a little tired and I am being lured the the look of the rooms at the Elara.  WE will be 4 adults any comments/advice would be appreciated.  We do want to be able to walk to centre strip i.e.  Caesars, Bellagio etc.     Thanks


----------



## brp (Apr 17, 2017)

Algarvelin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also trying to decide between HGVC at Flamingo and the Elara.  WE have stopped at the Flamingo twice before and love the position.  HOwever the rooms are a little tired and I am being lured the the look of the rooms at the Elara.  WE will be 4 adults any comments/advice would be appreciated.  We do want to be able to walk to centre strip i.e.  Caesars, Bellagio etc.     Thanks



The location of Flamingo at the Linq is unbeatable. Location-wise, better than Elara. With that said, we're staying at Elara for the first time in May after like 4 or so stays at Flamingo. The Elara property is certainly superior to Flamingo. So, for this trip we'll trade off the better location for the better facility. After some stalking and changing we were able to get one of the premium studios (two of us) on the high floors, so that should be cool.

So, it's really about whether location or facilities matter more, I think. And the Elara location is not really that far in the end.

Cheers.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 17, 2017)

brp said:


> The location of Flamingo at the Linq is unbeatable. Location-wise, better than Elara. With that said, we're staying at Elara for the first time in May after like 4 or so stays at Flamingo. The Elara property is certainly superior to Flamingo. So, for this trip we'll trade off the better location for the better facility. After some stalking and changing we were able to get one of the premium studios (two of us) on the high floors, so that should be cool.
> 
> So, it's really about whether location or facilities matter more, I think. And the Elara location is not really that far in the end.
> 
> Cheers.




Hi brp

Thanks for the reply.  It sounds like you have the same idea as me, I love the position of the Flamigo but Elara looks stunning and doesnt seem that further away.  I would be interested to know you thoughts once you have been.  Have a great trip.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 17, 2017)

I like Elara because it has a large great pool and it is attached to a shopping mall.  Second choice is the one on the strip.  Really though you can't go wrong with either of these two.


----------



## brp (Apr 17, 2017)

Algarvelin said:


> Hi brp
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  It sounds like you have the same idea as me, I love the position of the Flamigo but Elara looks stunning and doesnt seem that further away.  I would be interested to know you thoughts once you have been.  Have a great trip.



Will definitely do so after Memorial Day weekend 




coronacars said:


> I like Elara because it has a large great pool and it is attached to a shopping mall.  Second choice is the one on the strip.  Really though you can't go wrong with either of these two.



Curious - why Strip over Flaming as second choice? We've stayed at both and Flamingo is, IMO, far better located.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2017)

My order of preference would be Elara then Flamingo.


----------



## brp (Apr 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> My order of preference would be Elara then Flamingo.



I can see this. The last several times we've been to Vegas we've been there to run races. They both (half marathon and 15K) finished right neat the Linq (one started there as well). So, Flamingo was more convenient for that.

Since the Iggy Pop concert in May is on Fremont St., they're the same, so finally time to try Elara 

Cheers.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 17, 2017)

I chose the strip over Flamingo because for me the Flamingo was loaded with 21-25 year olds at the pool and getting a bit rowdy with the music blasting the last time I stayed there.  That is ok if for spring break, but not really appropriate with a family.


----------



## brp (Apr 18, 2017)

coronacars said:


> I chose the strip over Flamingo because for me the Flamingo was loaded with 21-25 year olds at the pool and getting a bit rowdy with the music blasting the last time I stayed there.  That is ok if for spring break, but not really appropriate with a family.



Makes sense. We've never been there when it's been like that. ON the quiet side, so it was a different experience.

Cheers.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 18, 2017)

coronacars said:


> I like Elara because it has a large great pool and it is attached to a shopping mall.  Second choice is the one on the strip.  Really though you can't go wrong with either of these two.


Thanks coronacars

I am going to go for the Elara.  

Fingers crossed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2017)

I like Elera for one reason, I don't have to go outside unless I want to go outside. There's an ABC store and Walgreens in the Miracle Mile Shops, plenty of restaurants in all price ranges, gambling and shopping. Now we DO get off property but, if I don't want to, I don't have to. If I need Tylenol I can go to ABC or Walgreens. If I want a beer I have a lot of choices. Dinner? No problem. It's all right there without worry about walking outside. Oh, and the rooms are nice too.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 18, 2017)

You won't regret it.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 19, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> I like Elera for one reason, I don't have to go outside unless I want to go outside. There's an ABC store and Walgreens in the Miracle Mile Shops, plenty of restaurants in all price ranges, gambling and shopping. Now we DO get off property but, if I don't want to, I don't have to. If I need Tylenol I can go to ABC or Walgreens. If I want a beer I have a lot of choices. Dinner? No problem. It's all right there without worry about walking outside. Oh, and the rooms are nice too.




I am from Uk so not familiar with ABC and Walgreens - are they grocery stores?  If so that's handy.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2017)

ABC is a convenience store or, if you will, small "convenient" grocery store. They usually have decent prices and a wide variety of items but, they're not a full service grocery store with tons of produce or a meat counter for fresh meat. Walgreens is a drug store or dispensary but also offers many of the same items you'll find at a convenience store. Neither are as cheap as going to the grocery but both are reasonably priced and useful, especially for those on shorter holidays or vacations. You'll have to drive off strip for a full service supermarket or grocery store. We usually use Von's on East Tropicana but there's also a grocery about 5 miles south (might be further, I haven't been there in a few years) on Las Vegas blv. I think it's a Food For Less brand.

ABC stores are based out of Hawaii. The stores in Vegas might be their only mainland stores. Here's a link to their web site http://www.abcstores.com/

And a link to walgreens but, the Walgreens stores on the Vegas strip tend to be larger and are more like a convenience store than a pharmacy. https://www.walgreens.com/?ext=gooB...eens&sst=6cfd42d7-e745-4fc9-8044-6b64f7cba1d9

Yelp has a lot of pictures of the ABC stores https://www.yelp.com/biz/abc-stores-las-vegas-17


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 19, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> ABC is a convenience store or, if you will, small "convenient" grocery store. They usually have decent prices and a wide variety of items but, they're not a full service convenience store with tons of produce or a meat counter for fresh meat. Walgreens is a drug store or dispensary but also offers many of the same items you'll find at a convenience store. Neither are as cheap as going to the grocery but both are reasonably priced and useful, especially for those on shorter holidays or vacations. You'll have to drive off strip for a full service supermarket or grocery store. We usually use Von's on East Tropicana but there's also a grocery about 5 miles south (might be further, I haven't been there in a few years) on Las Vegas blv. I think it's a Food For Less brand.
> 
> ABC stores are based out of Hawaii. The stores in Vegas might be their only mainland stores. Here's a link to their web site http://www.abcstores.com/
> 
> ...




Thanks that's really useful to know.  We will only want breakfast things, drinks and snacks so they should suit us fine.    Very helpful.


----------



## jeepinjoel (Apr 28, 2017)

We stayed at the Elara in February. 
Loved the location and the access to the Miracle Mile shops that people have mentioned.  Shops and restaurants, as well as a show-house. DO USE the concierge, he was a great resource, and we bought show tickets direct from him. The onsite Starbucks was very handy!  The PEOPLE who work in the Elara were amazing!  Amazing, from the cleaners to the security, we didn't have a single negative encounter with any staff.  

We dragged our kids to: 

The Bellagio, to see the Worlds Largest Chocolate Fountain, the The Dale Chihuly glass sculptures in the main entrance, and of course the dancing fountain show out front on the strip.  the best view for fountain show is meant to be in the Eiffel Tower at Paris. I waited to long to book and it was sold out. There is also an amazing gelato shop inside. Hopefully the Bellagio Conservatory & Botanical Garden will be open, it's amazing. 

 Shark Reef Aquarium at Mandalay Bay was amazing. In the middle of the Mojave Desert is a saltwater aquarium... twice the size as our in Seattle, (which sits right next to the Puget Sound... which is saltwater.)

The Fremont Street Experience for zip-lining;  be aware,  The Fremont Street Experience might not suitable for everyone.  Some very strange (but harmless?) people.  Our teenagers enjoyed it. 

go to the concierge, and ask if they have coupons for the Pampas Churrascaria Brazilian Grille. Amazing, but don't go if you aren't hungry, are in a hurry, or vegetarian.  It's right in the Miracle Mile shops.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 28, 2017)

Over the years I have stayed in All of the HGVC locations in LV except for the newest Trump addition. This is my ranking.

4. Paradise, only makes sense if you are staying for a convention at the adjacent facilities.  
3. Strip, although nice rooms, there is nothing really nearby that is walk-able.  Too much is being torn down and not rebuilt yet.  So if you have a car and you are not a gambler this location would be good to use as a base, as traffic is lighter in this area than down near the other two choices. 
2. Flamingo, is great for access to Linq and the strip. Views are very limited, as the building is not very tall.
1. Elara, actually has the largest number of rooms (the building has 56 floors), and since the renovations for HGVC the units are nice.  I have stayed in the 4 BR (like the one they use as a model, but a few floors down) and that room is just likely one of the best views from a timeshare in Vegas period.  I have also stayed in 2 BR Grand, and 1 BR Grand units.  All nice units.  I also like the pool deck area.  You can rent a cabana for the day.  Cheaper midweek, then weekends.  But whatever the cost to rent is, that is actually becomes a food and beverage credit for the day.  The Cabana have a TV, ceiling fans, small fridge, several couches, and are likely large enough for 8 people.  If you do spend a day at the pool, the Cabana is a nice way to have a place for a group.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 30, 2017)

jeepinjoel said:


> We stayed at the Elara in February.
> Loved the location and the access to the Miracle Mile shops that people have mentioned.  Shops and restaurants, as well as a show-house. DO USE the concierge, he was a great resource, and we bought show tickets direct from him. The onsite Starbucks was very handy!  The PEOPLE who work in the Elara were amazing!  Amazing, from the cleaners to the security, we didn't have a single negative encounter with any staff.
> 
> We dragged our kids to:
> ...


Thanks jeepinjoel.


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 30, 2017)

Algarvelin said:


> Thanks jeepinjoel.





Sounds like we have made the right choice.  Can't wait to go now!


----------



## Algarvelin (Apr 30, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Over the years I have stayed in All of the HGVC locations in LV except for the newest Trump addition. This is my ranking.
> 
> 4. Paradise, only makes sense if you are staying for a convention at the adjacent facilities.
> 3. Strip, although nice rooms, there is nothing really nearby that is walk-able.  Too much is being torn down and not rebuilt yet.  So if you have a car and you are not a gambler this location would be good to use as a base, as traffic is lighter in this area than down near the other two choices.
> ...




Thanks for the reply Sandy.  so pleased we have chosen it now and was interested to hear your reviews about the other HGVCs.  We do love the position of the Flamingo but think we will enjoy the luxury of the Elara even more!   Can't wait!!


----------



## IrishDave (May 6, 2017)

Either one is a great choice, but I think you made the right call with kids. 

I have a couple of recommendations for you.  If you have a game system, take it along, in the one and two bdr units the blind in the main living area doubles as a screen for a projection tv!  Call to make sure, but a couple of years ago you could hook your own computer/dvd into the system, so I'd bet a game system would work too!  Look into renting a cabana at the pool, the min spend is very reasonable for Vegas and the I'm sure the kids would enjoy it.  Just be aware the pool is only 3 1/2 feet (or so) deep for the entire pool.  If your kids are pushing the teens and like rock and roll, take them to see Raiding the Rock Vault at the Hard Rock casino.  Very affordable, and a great two-hour show put on by the actual members of bands from our youth like the guitarists from Heart and Bon Jovi.  Uber out to the Pinball Hall of Fame, you can play all the machines and the kids would have a blast!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 7, 2017)

I would second the recommendation for a cabana rental.  Note weekend Minimum spend rates are much higher than midweek minimum spend.  If you have a choice of days to hang pick a midweek to keep the minimum spend down.


----------



## brp (May 8, 2017)

IrishDave said:


> If your kids are pushing the teens and like rock and roll, take them to see Raiding the Rock Vault at the Hard Rock casino.  Very affordable, and a great two-hour show put on by the actual members of bands from our youth like the guitarists from Heart and Bon Jovi.



Although, to be fair, these appear to be second-level musicians from these bands and not people like Richie Sambora. Still looks like a good show, though.

Cheers.


----------



## IrishDave (May 9, 2017)

brp said:


> Although, to be fair, these appear to be second-level musicians from these bands and not people like Richie Sambora. Still looks like a good show, though.
> 
> Cheers.



It's a mix, I think Howard Leese, Doug Aldrich, Hugh McDonald are all first-level, but they're not always playing.  I've seen it twice and it's definitely a good show for the money...of course I'm the classic dog looking at a wrist watch when it come to Cirque du Soleil and other artsy things!


----------



## brp (May 9, 2017)

IrishDave said:


> It's a mix, I think Howard Leese, Doug Aldrich, Hugh McDonald are all first-level, but they're not always playing.  I've seen it twice and it's definitely a good show for the money...of course I'm the classic dog looking at a wrist watch when it come to Cirque du Soleil and other artsy things!



Oh, I get it- I go both ways on this stuff, so to speak. Love me some Cirque (never met one I didn't like) but a screamin' rock or metal guitar is really a favorite activity. In fact, we're heading to Vegas for Memorial Day weekend to see Iggy Pop 

Cheers.


----------

